# Limewire: le téléchargement ne se lance pas



## tnt69 (3 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour je suis nouveau, et je viens un peu de survoler ce forum...
Moi LimeWIre s'ouvre nickel et je suis en turbo charger, bref une bonne conexion mais quand je double clic sur un fichier, ou que je fais charger, rien ne se passe.
J'ai deja utiliser plusieur fois se logiciel et quand je souhaitais un fichier il se mettais en download en bas, mais la plus rien ne se passe????
Est ce deja arriver a quelqun?
merci


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2005)

Tout ceci me paraissant plutôt un problème Logiciels Internet, je transfère côté forum Internet.


----------



## Anabys (3 Décembre 2005)

Essaye avec FrostWire. Cf. ma signature.


----------



## Pat44 (3 Décembre 2005)

bojour,
je viens d'essayer de télécharger frostwire, mais quand je clique sur le lien pour mac os x la page suivante indique le message suivant : "could not read this file "
Kesako ???
merci pour votre aidehttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/zen.gif


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Pat44 a dit:
			
		

> bojour,
> je viens d'essayer de télécharger frostwire, mais quand je clique sur le lien pour mac os x la page suivante indique le message suivant : "could not read this file "
> Kesako ???
> merci pour votre aidehttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/zen.gif



Essaye ici http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/10275

chez moi ça charge et ca se lance


----------



## darthfloflo (3 Décembre 2005)

téléchargé chez moi pareil sans pbm !
la seule chose que je reproche à frostwire, c'est son icone    !
Pas assez psychédelique dans mon dock


----------



## plumeau (20 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'instaler Frostwire et j'ai un petit problème. Lorsque je lance une recherche l'onglet censé indiquer le nom de ma recherche et la liste des fichiers correspondants à ma recherche restent vides . Du coup je ne sais pas quels sont les fichiers sélectionnés et ne peux pas profiter de Frostwire. Il y a aussi que lorsque je clique aux endroites censés afficher les fichiers, ces derniers apparaissenet bien, cela ressemble fort à un pb d'affichage mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Merci d'avance pour votre aide ;-)


----------

